# New person



## Mel (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi , (not sure im posted in the right section)

I am totally new to this and this site looks for exciting , i saw the fancy mice at the London Champs back in september now im hooked.
If anyone can help me or is local to Herts please let me know, i will look around the site and see if i can learn before i get into the fancy.

I am in the cavy fancy and i love my pigs dearly and i enjoy show alot 

Thanks in advance Mel


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome, you probably saw me at London Champs as I was judging selfs. If you are interested in showing I'd recommend you attend a show and see how things are done and talk to some breeders


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2008)

I should have done at London , i think i will get to know people first and learn more before i get any . When i started with my Cavies i was stitched up alot and brought pigs that were no go (lied to) and when i make a few friends it will make things fun , thats for your reply xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The next show is at Stafford next weekend, though that's a fairly small show. The next after that is Bradford Champs at Harrogate on Jan 25th, which will have a lot more mice entered as it's one of the biggest shows of the year.


----------

